# And For My Next Trick....



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.... I'm experimenting with repackaging the ReadyHour meals I got last week into smaller, single-serving packages.









Once I had the measurements figured out (how much meal material and how much water), I entered that into an Excel spreadsheet and used the copy/paste function to make 25 instructions per 8½x11 sheet of paper. Cut with scissors and attach with clear packing tape. I didn't want to use self-adhesive labels as moisture would make the ink run and I might end up making the directions unreadable.

I start with a 10x16 mylar bag, cut it into four 5x8's and seal the long cut end. Then attach the instructions, pour in the food, apply a light vacuum and seal.

I'm not planning on doing this for long-term storage. I'll leave them in the original packaging for that. This is more for use during camping & backpacking trips.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice. I was really surprised at how time consuming it is to repackage food.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No hold my beer and watch this.


----------

